

Meteor in the Wild: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love Reactive Programming - belisarius222
https://joinjspot.com/blog/meteor-in-the-wild

======
ams6110
Might be a good idea to at least put

    
    
      <noscript>This page requires JavaScript</noscript>
    

on your site. All I see an expanse of white.

~~~
aroman
The last few lines of the article shed some light on OP's opinion of browsing
with JavaScript disabled:

"you need to support browsers that don't have JavaScript enabled.

... ok, that last one was sufficiently low-probability that I'll stop there
before I start telling you not to use Meteor if your customers gave up their
computers in favor of the abacus."

~~~
Volpe
I don't quite understand the whole "I cripple my browser" thing. Like, if you
are going to disable javascript, why not CSS, and if you disable both of
those... by not disable the renderer and just read the html... or demand
people write plain text websites. Javascript seems rather arbitrary...

But I do wonder about the accessibility ramifications of only supporting
javascript. Do all browsers support javascript?

~~~
stavrianos
For a sufficiently lax definition of "browser", no.

see also:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_web_browsers#Java...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_web_browsers#JavaScript_support)

------
amadeus
How can Meteor be taken seriously with shit like this?

This site barely works... Simply hangs with spinning jewish logos...

~~~
gfodor
This could be anything, and be completely unrelated to meteor or related in a
way that has no bearing on the claims of the article. He did just launch,
after all.

~~~
amadeus
I've had a couple of my sites hit by Hacker News before, it's not that much
traffic.

But I am perhaps a bit biased, I already think Meteor is a joke of a product.

~~~
gfodor
Most big things start out as jokes. (I don't hold an opinion one way or the
other.) But you have to admit they are doing something semi-interesting.

~~~
amadeus
I prefer to be interested in things that are ACTUALLY interesting; think
Google's Spanner, SpaceX, etc, developed by neckbeards who know what they are
doing.

Not some silly NodeJS/MongoDB API.

~~~
gfodor
It's generally unkind to come in and trash other peoples' work, especially
when it's work that is something designed to help make others' jobs easier and
is being open sourced.

~~~
faceyspacey
Amadeus doesn't know what he's talkin about and hasn't analyzed Meteor. At
least add some anecdotes that show you have analyzed the product to give you
the right to be so harsh.

Meteor is fantastic and has changed the way we should develop web products
forever, and more importantly has opened up a whole new set of expectations
for what websites should be capable of. Websites are going to become living
breathing creatures as a result. Meteor will lead to a truly collaborative
realtime web--one where viewing any website is a group activity, rather than a
private one.

------
primigenus
I'm excited to try out your dating site given that it's built with Meteor and
I'm a fan, but having to sign up three of my female friends to see it first is
a buzz kill.

Perhaps you could consider a limited preview account for us HNers that doesn't
let us date anyone but does let us check out what you built and sort of
inspect things. That will help shine some positive light on Meteor with our
crowd, many of whom will likely be unwilling to share an experimental Jewish
dating site with their Facebook friends on a whim.

~~~
triplesec
yes, that's very "mid-period facebook" to force invitations on three friends
(indeed I'm not sure that Facebook allows that any more for apps because of
the annoyances). I'd also like to try it too, otherwise, since it's for both
Jewish and Allies, as it were.

------
stuffihavemade
What are the advantages to using Meteor over Rails/Django/Express, etc., for a
dating site? Sure, the client server model is compelling, but you're giving up
not only the Ruby/Python ecosystem, but the Node one as well. Did you consider
something like Derby.js, which uses npm and is built on express?

------
pqdbr
I liked the article a lot, got excited about giving Meteor a go for our next
project, but then I checked out your website and got bummed. It takes +10
seconds to load ... the "loading " message. And then it just sits there,
spinning the jewish logo.

------
mcot2
I would be a lot more interested in meteor if it took more of a library
approach and wasn't tied specifically to node.js and mongodb.

I understand they are moving towards this by having a protocol and different
adapters for other databases.

------
belisarius222
jspot dev here. fixed speed issue with help from Nick Martin from Meteor.
Turns out I was running a dev-mode proxy to auto-reload code, but Nick figured
out we could bypass it in the nginx config. Should be much faster now.

------
saint-loup
I'm sorry, but why would you put something like this in your CSS:

    
    
        text-shadow: 0 1px 0 rgba(0,0,0,.5);
    

It makes the text blurred and jarring.

~~~
stavrianos
Perhaps an attempt to force/fake font smoothing?

------
paulyg
"Coming soon on mobile. Check it out on your desktop or laptop." Really?

------
svachalek
I think Meteor is fantastic in most respects but the REST-unfriendliness of it
is a little puzzling in this day and age. It would be really nice to see it
play well with others.

~~~
debergalis
[meteor dev]

Thanks. We're getting close to implementing a principled approach to REST
endpoints and server-side routing. [https://trello.com/card/page-model-server-
side-rendering-res...](https://trello.com/card/page-model-server-side-
rendering-rest-endpoints/508721606e02bb9d570016ae/7)

------
ibudiallo
I guess your blog doesn't allow mobile, so I'm out. What's up with under
construction just le the mobile user view it.

~~~
triplesec
You could try setting your mobile browser (default, or say Dolphin) to report
itself as a desktop client. Workaround, and I usually have one of my mobile
browsers set up like this for suboptimal mobile sites.

~~~
ibudiallo
You are right, but most of the time, when a website is that complicated to
access, it is not worth it.

------
orangethirty
First time it did not load after waiting 32 seconds. Second time it did load,
but after waiting 7 seconds.

------
belisarius222
@saint-loup Good catch! That was old code, not noticeable in my usual browser.
It's gone now.

------
adambom
This doesn't work on my computer. Do I need to have Javascript installed? How
do I do that?

~~~
krapp
Use a modern browser.

------
jbm
Can't access as my phone gets redirected to an empty mobile page.

